# Wedding Photographers, Anyone Using Flashlights?



## vadim2200 (May 16, 2017)

Does anyone use flashlights as a spotlight for a couple in a wedding or engagement scenes (at night).  During my wedding 6 years ago, my photographer was using battery powered halogen  light.  If was more of a focus or spot light.  Is anyone using anything like this or is everyone just using speedlights?   Now everything is LED so I am looking for spot or video light that would focus beam instead of spreading it.  Anyone has any ideas something that doesn't break a pocket and has plenty of juice and no AA batteries?
Thanks


----------



## Vtec44 (May 16, 2017)

I know a few wedding photographers who do use constant LED lights.  I personally prefer speed lights over constant lights.  You can probably put a snoot over your LED to narrow the beam.


----------



## TCampbell (May 16, 2017)

A LOT of years ago (back in the 1980's) we used a Norman flash (normanlights.com) that had a built-in modeling light.  This was in the film days shooting medium format (Hasselblad 500 c/m) and it really helped us with manual focus.

Of course, these days you can get flashes that have built-in focus-assist beams and the camera can lock focus in completely darkness in a fraction of the time.


----------



## chuasam (May 30, 2017)

I sometimes use Qudos lights
Qudos Action Video Light for GoPro & Action Cameras - KNOG


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2017)

vadim2200 said:


> Does anyone use flashlights as a spotlight for a couple in a wedding or engagement scenes (at night).  During my wedding 6 years ago, my photographer was using battery powered halogen  light.  If was more of a focus or spot light.  Is anyone using anything like this or is everyone just using speedlights?   Now everything is LED so I am looking for spot or video light that would focus beam instead of spreading it.  Anyone has any ideas something that doesn't break a pocket and has plenty of juice and no AA batteries?
> Thanks



I have several Fenix FD-40s.  They run on 26650 and 18650 batteries, have a ¼x20 tripod thread, have 5 light levels and can adjust from spot to zoom.  Sadly, they're discontinued and replaced with the watered-down FD-41.


----------



## Bill Zidis (Jul 15, 2017)

I try to use when is allowed.Usually they don't want us to use...Flash makes everything so easy and clean


----------



## goodguy (Jul 16, 2017)

I use my flashes only when I shoot weddings.
When I do video I have dedicated LED lights but that is used for video only.


----------

